# 60 days since i found out



## elan12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hard to believe it s been 60 days since my husband came home and confessed to a one night (actually 30 minutes) stand with a woman 20 years younger. They spoke the next week and decided it was a huge mistake being that they were both happily married. Unfortunately they did continue to talk and carry on a secret "inappropriate friendship" as my husband calls it for 14 months until I discovered a string of emails. I was sucker punched. we had 27 years of good marriage and were truly having the best year of our lives when this happened. It does prove that this can happen in any marriage, good or bad. I am finally out of the fog and several sessions of counseling by myself and with my H, i am in a place to make a decision to attempt to reconcile. 
for now I want to thank the one person on this forum who said to "just breath" after my first post. I received too many, "just leave him", "it's probably way worse than what he is telling you" etc. every person"s story is unique and the hurt partner needs time before any big decision is made. I know now that it would have been a HUGE mistake for me to have made decisions affecting me and my children for the rest of my life when i could hardly get out of bed in those first several weeks. Thank you "Thorton". You were a calm voice in during such a terrible time. I do not know where i will be in six weeks let alone six months as I am finally understanding the roller coaster of emotions and am just trying to hang on. For those out there even newer than I to this sad time of life remember to "just breath".


----------



## Riven (May 4, 2012)

Elan, I understand, I felt a lot of that just leave, it will happen again, it's worse than you think, not the first time no matter what he says here too. They don't know everything, they don't feel the things we feel or have been through when we have been through... I so understand what you're saying with that. I hope everything works out, we're 6+ weeks in and have made really big strides. I can go a whole day without breaking down... doesn't sound like much, but compared to several weeks ago it's a lifetime of difference!

Good luck! One day at a time!


----------

